# Yay or Nay?



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

So some of you might of seen my hammer sorta finished sling. My plan was to remove a fork hit and it worked well now I decided to go on both sides of the sling and leave the sides alone went over it with some 600grit sand paper to remove the polished and oh boy do I dig it now even more. Let me know what you guys think  thanks in advance 


























































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Yay!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

That mod is a ringing success! Ding, ding, ding!

Looks great, too.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I like it!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Heck yay !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lisa (Jul 22, 2020)

I think it's in the category of sexy beast. It is gorgeous!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Yeah buddy! Looks great!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow you have ruined it, you need to polish it to a mirror fini, OH who am I kidding I can't keep a straight face. Your hammer work would make Thor envious, that slingshot is a work of art, truely I like very much what you have wrought. I hope the joke part was obvious but if not I really like your work


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Looks cool, almost like Luke Skywalker left it dangling outside the spaceship while zipping through some stardust. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice it’s gonna take on a cool patina. Good job.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Definitely YAY


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's cool ! Did you use a simple ball peen hammer?


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> That's cool ! Did you use a simple ball peen hammer?


Yes I did an 8oz one to be exact and my leg and or hand as support while hammering.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool, yay


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm for YAY


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I say that this is the Perfect way to take an aluminum slingshot with fork hits and blend it all together, while giving some added purchase(texture) to the grip.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Slide-Easy said:


> I say that this is the Perfect way to take an aluminum slingshot with fork hits and blend it all together, while giving some added purchase(texture) to the grip.


Agreed and it's so easy to do anyone can do it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

JASling said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > I say that this is the Perfect way to take an aluminum slingshot with fork hits and blend it all together, while giving some added purchase(texture) to the grip.
> ...


Ya know, I happen to have an aluminum Hare Splitter with a couple of fork hits! Hmmmmm......


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

All the way for the "YaY"! Great idea!


----------



## Shaku (Sep 13, 2020)

I would say it is a Yay... though not really my style it is better than a fork hit for sure.

But that would be a whole lot of work, if I did that for every frame I ever forkhit...


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Great look, better grip, fork hit is gone. Big yeah!


----------



## sbevans311 (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## FlingShotLife (Jan 6, 2017)

YAY! It hides fork hits and any scratches.


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

Definite YAY in fact I hope to have a cast alumminum frame soon to try this on


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

love it big yay from me how long did that take you looks like time well spent :bowdown:


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Got Bands said:


> love it big yay from me how long did that take you looks like time well spent :bowdown:


Honestly it was about 30min total not long at all 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Yeah ! :violin:


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Did you just tap it with the ball end of the hammer??
I like it... Don't like shiny motorbikes either... I'm anti-shiney!!

Eric


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Eric in Kildare said:


> Did you just tap it with the ball end of the hammer??
> I like it... Don't like shiny motorbikes either... I'm anti-shiney!!
> 
> Eric


Yes and no in some areas I did slightly tap it to keep the dimble small and not so deep for others I but a little more force behind to get different depth and size

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kottonmouth (Dec 10, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the inspiration. I've got an aluminium frame with some fork hits.
I was going to file, sand and polish them out but now I think I'll try this.


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for the reply!



JASling said:


> Eric in Kildare said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just tap it with the ball end of the hammer??
> ...


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Och Aye!

As weel as looks It would definitely improve grip also.

I use recycled pin punches for this on metalwork.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks beautiful! Now if you get a fork hit you won't be able to tell. Definite yay!

Rich


----------



## Twisted Branch (Dec 1, 2020)

Big Yay!


----------

